# Any words on having a sigmoidoscopy?



## TeresaRae (Jun 2, 2004)

I've never had a procedure like this before, can you tell me what to expect, and what is the story is with fleet enemas? Horrible?Thanks in advance for your advice


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

I believe this test is the same as a barium Enema.The prep for me is > 2 bottles of 1 and 1/2 oz.Fleet Physpo soda. (Drinkable solution )1 bottle the evening before and 1 bottle 4 to 5 hours prior to your test.That is what was written on my prep sheet.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Teresa Rae, I've just had a sigmoidoscopy done. I don't know if this will help but if you go to the IBS forum and on page 4 look for "They found a polyp" topic which I posted. "Zippnround" asked me what the sigmoid was like so I posted a rather lengthy reply!!


----------

